# BodyBagging and the GhostHunter!!!!



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Dave Tango was doing a allday Autograph session at the SCAREFAIR, Afterwards he was kind enough to let us play with his face for some shots.
I have to give him credit, he signed autographs all day then allowed me to do makeup on him only to take it off immediatly afterwards because we all had to be at dinner within 25 minutes afterwards! KUDOS to Mr.Dave Tango for being a trooper!
We did this makeup job in 15 minutes, I went very light on the blood so as to make clean up abit easier on him!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

As you can see some areas are blended better than others, with our time restraints, and not knowing Dave well enough to play about his eyes, I opted not to worry to much about it. I also didnt Blend onto his chinny chin chin hairs trying to be considerate . Again Tango was quite the trooper in allowing us to do this. Cousin ITT was also there but I decided that Mr.Franklin probably spent enough time in the chair, while adorning that 30 lb costume!
Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great job, man.  I see what you mean about the blending and the teeth weren't added, but stil- to do that in 15 minutes is less than half the time it takes me to do film make-up!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I really like that one.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Actually this piece is a foam toothed appliance, by boneyard fx. I prefer using cast teeth personally, but all I can say is that I never dreamed od doing so many makeup jobs that day and used just about all of my resources.... Sicky you should make it out to one of the shows soon...


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Rob, looks great for only 15 minutes. very awesome looking.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Freakin creepy - great work man.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm nowhere near as accomplished as you, but yeah...I'd love to get out to the shows.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Sicky Im nowhere as accomplished as me....Heh


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job with the makeup and having to work in a time crunch like that BB. It also helps when you have a good candidate to work with.


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow thats fantastic!!!!! and only in 15 mins! cool....im in awe


----------



## zombiex (Oct 15, 2007)

looks great! good job!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!!
I was thinking to myself thats a cool bald prophead you have in the background and would look great in some of my props, until I noticed it moved in every pic.....LOL.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Play thats some funny crap, in my seminars i always make note that alot of FX guys like to use bald caps, but I prefer to use a bald guy! he doesnt normally look so bad but after 11 hours in a latex prothestic , his head paled out abit!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Kinda looks like the star in the Hills Have Eyes.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Agreed sicky!


----------

